# Looking for a good cell phone plan...



## Financial Cents (Jul 22, 2010)

Hey All,

I'm considering getting a new cell phone and wondering what the best options are for a plan. I live in Ottawa.

Here are my needs:

-up to 200 anytime minutes
-free weekends
-up to 100 texts per month
-need voicemail
-occassional internet surfing, up to 10 hours per month (1 GB?)
-occassional travel to U.S., need a plan that can add U.S. calling, text and data for cheap.

I haven't decided on the hardware yet. The short list is: 
Samsung Galaxy, BB Torch, HTC Desire or iPhone.

Any help or good deals you know about is appreciated.


----------



## financialnoob (Feb 26, 2011)

I took a quick look and it seems the phone prices are similar and will require 3-year contracts. But Bell is running a promo on the phones right now so you can save $50 to $100 off the cost of the phones.

Promotion - Bell Mobility

The downside is you then have to go with Bell. The smart phone plans seem similar between Telus, Rogers, and Bell. I just hate Bell. And Rogers.

If you have an existing cell phone contract with one of the big 3, they may be able to offer you a better deal as an existing customer who might be leaving.

If you're willing to compromise on the phone selection, that would open up cheaper options through some of the smaller local carriers or budget carriers like Koodo and Fido.


----------



## bpcrally (Sep 12, 2010)

Check out redflagdeals as well.. even post this in the "wanted" deals forum.. people will be able to point you in the right direction, who to talk to, etc.. a lot of those members have insane cell phone plans for cheap!


----------



## Financial Cents (Jul 22, 2010)

Awesome, will check it out!


----------



## hypo (Aug 11, 2010)

A plan you might want to look into

http://canadianmoneyforum.com/showthread.php?t=6073

Also, instead of buying the high end smart phone, might want to wait a bit for the low-end ones coming out. 

http://www.trustedreviews.com/mobile-phones/review/2011/01/26/Orange-San-Francisco--ZTE-Blade-/p1

^^ THis is the one I'm most interested in. It should be coming to the US shortly (this year)


----------

